# Trainz



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Bought some stuff from trainz on ebay the other week and now I'm having some problems. Just wondering if anyone had a phone number for them. I didn't see one on there website.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll give you the phone number listed and a link to the page I got it from. If you bought this from him on "evil bay" and he doesn't come around the way you feel is right file a dispute through "preypal" I've had a couple of problems with him a couple years back, I won my dispute, and he was ordered to refund more than I had originally asked him for. I never returned to buy anything from him after a couple of problems. Maybe a year or so ago without realizing it, I bid on an item, did not realize from him. It rejected my bid saying I was not allowed or barred from bidding on any of his things. I know he was mad, but to carry it out over years, is a little as Judge Judy say's "ridikoulous" Hah LOL I would have never known he locked me out unless I unknowingly had bid on the item. Carry's a grudge I guess if you beat him at his own game. LOL Regal 

1-866-234-1800 

http://www.trainz.com/


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have had problems also, won't go into it though, I mite say the wrong thing. Will not buy from them anymore.


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help, trying to give them time to fix there own problem before I start a dispute. i ordered 1 bottle of smoke fluid and 3 sections of Aristo 10ft diameter curve track for a shelf set up I making to hold my trains and test. I was giving the same tracking number for both item so I assumed it was in the same box. Tuesday i got the smoke fluid in a small box not capable of holding much more than that bottle. No track since, went to the PO and talked to the desk lady and my mail lady neither of which could help me and my mail lady said dhe definetly only had the one package.

Since then I've tried contacting them via Ebay/email twice and have yet to receive a response to my questions. I already had to ask them where it was once and they responded in less than 24 hrs but now that there's a problem..... I have ordered from them before with no problems and gotten decent deals I thought. I'll give them a little more time to make it right as I haven't left feedback yet or anything. I just don't understand why there was one tracking number for obviously two boxes, and they haven't even answered that, sounds to me like it never got shipped.


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Their number is right on the front page of their website. Call them, I'm sure they will help. I have had no problems with them on many orders over many years. Just got another good deal from them in yesterdays mail. 

1-866-234-1800 

It say's "call us anytime, nights or weekends". Does not sound like a business trying to hide from their customers.


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Yeah I saw it when blueregal posted it. i scrolled right over it and to the about us section where i didn't see it.


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

All my ebay transactions have been positive with Trainz. Scott does a great job.

Alan


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I am not saying you cannot have a problem with Tranz, I just have not had a problem.

Have done a few transactions with them...lucky I guess!

Bubba


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Have bought a few things from them over the years, all of them a bit below the condition that they claimed, but that can be the catch buying secondhand. Any actual problems were solved quickly tho. 

And blueregal, once you put someone on a ban list on eBay, you have to remove them. I don't think it was a longtime grudge type of thing....just a blocked bidder, I have had to do it to a couple nutcases in the past myself.


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Well i'll let yall know how it turns out. As i said bought from them before with no problems but it has been passed there 48 hr reply time frame. Does it not seem weird to have 2 boxes with 1 tracking number? Probably just a mix up with my order.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I've purchased many items from Trainz, probably well over 20 items in the last few years. I have had some issues, EVERY time Trainz diffused the situation. Be patient 48 hours isn’t all that in the scheme of things. 

Michael


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Not trying to argue but in good business, 48 hours is plenty of time to at least respond to my email and let me know your working on it.


----------



## work4fil (Jan 4, 2008)

I would also think that 48 hours would be ample time to respond to a customer query. I have e-mailed customer service for a broken part on a R/C helicopter I got for Christmas. The inital e-mail was responded to in 72 hours. However, the response was so muddled that I have sent three e-mails back asking for clarification with no response at all. After a couple of weeks of no response I am ready to give up. This is a Canadian company, so maybe they have a different concept of customer service than I am aware of. It is disheartening, given our economic climate that businesses aren't hungrier for our greenbacks. Or maybe I have too high of an expectation in my old age. 

Just sayin'... 

Fil


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Somewhere up above someone said "less than advertised, or quality of item was less than depicted" it seems to be a frequent problem he needs to address, and as far as blocked I really don't care to do anymore business with someone I had the problems I had with him. offered him a simple easey peasey solution, and he refused it forcing me to dispute and file a claim wherein I came out better than if he would have just accepted my offer to rectify the situation at hand!! Regal


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Once they sent me an item that did not match the description too...a few years ago I ordered 8 pairs of Silver Roll-EZ wheels...They sent me 8 pairs of Silver Roll-EZ Ball Bearing wheels instead! I emailed them explaining the situation and offered to exchange them for what I ordered if they paid shipping. In spite of the considerable cost difference they said, "Thanks, keep 'em". I have continued to do business with them and will allow anyone a mistake. Continued errors are of course a different matter.


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

my experiences have been positive each time- 

a smoking low price for a Roundhouse #24 SRRL live steam perfect 

parts, books, and they have cut me a break on their standard shipping for extra small items 

they are, i think, fairly high volume, so im sure know one really is that careful about anything 
but ill bet they make it ok- 

it is frustrating and always unnerving when stuff happens-i always feel at the mercy of some beauracracy that wont believe me-i sympathise with you 


best of luck and let us know 
it is a good thing to know how vendors treat customers


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Well I held off on calling to see if i heard from them today and I did. They replied to all my emails only stating that the track is on "back order" and do i want to wait or get a refund. So Its fixed, I guess. I still don't approve of listing stuff for sale that you don't have in stock.... But at least I'm not out 80 bucks.


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

I hope you let them know that's BS, selling something that they don't have is ridiculous! Also, if there is an issue, you can request contact info for the seller or buyer on ebay once you bought something too.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I believe that is taboo by eBay rules.


----------



## rreiffer (Jan 14, 2009)

Little hint,

Watch the number of days in which you can file a PayPal dispute. Make sure they know you will file one. Normally any good and reputable individual (or business) will rapidly respond and try to address the issue.


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

It says they refunded my money (EMAIL CAME FROM PAYPAL) it just hasnt shown up in my account so it should be there tommarow. Typical BS excuse from any bulk eBay seller when something doesn't go right. I want be buying anymore from them, I'll just stick to vendors who support forums like this.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Odd that they claimed it was backordered, everything I have bought from them was secondhand?


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure they sell new stuff as well, most of there ebay items are second hand but you can buy new stuff from there website and occasionally on ebay.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like someone else got the track. Guess that's why they said its out of stock waiting on some more used stuff to show up. Bin to there store and usually a lot of used stuff. Later RJD


----------



## RRwannabe (Jan 20, 2009)

Funny you say that as there were three sections of the same track for sale on eBay by someone else.


----------

